# Oxygen sensor wire? Where do I get replacement wire?



## blakeman (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello, 

I have a 1999 Chevy and the oxygen sensor wires on my engine harness have been ripped by some kind of road debris I drove over. I have been doing quite a bit of reading and have learned that the sensor wires actually provide a sealed path for clean reference air to get to the oxygen sensors (go figure). 

Due to this fact, I cannot seem to use any old wire and splices, but must use heat sealable splices and the special stainless woven wire for the oxygen sensors. I have found replacement pigtail connections from AC Delco, but these things are only a foot long. I plan on running all new wire through the harness and need four to ten feet of this special wire. I cannot seem to find it and sure would appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction. 

Thanks, -blake


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Blakeman

Please be specific on the model,and engine displacement of the vehicle in question. Oxygen sensors come with single and multiple wire connections and depending on it's location and orientation, you will have to provide a detailed description of the O2 sensor's location to the harness connector. 


post back your findings.


----------



## blakeman (Mar 8, 2010)

I have an LS1 that utilizes the four wire O2 sensors. The front O2 pair (located in the exhaust manifolds) have roughly 12” of wire to the flat plugs on both sides of the engine and these determine the rich/lean condition of the engine. The rear pair of O2 sensors (located after the CATs) have roughly 30” to the square plugs on either side of the engine compartment.

Regrettably something caught the mating four conductor flat plug on the driver’s side of the front O2 sensor ripping the connectors and some of the wiring from my O2 sensor and worse yet - my engine harness! I figure this to have been a one in million likelihood of happening considering how the connection is protected up out of the way - or so I thought… 

Needless to say I can easily replace the O2 sensor, but the wiring in the engine harness is not a dealership available item so it would seem. As I posted earlier, I need somewhere in the neighborhood of four to ten feet of the specialized O2 sensor wire to make my repairs.

Thanks, -blake


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Go over here: www.camaroz28.com/forums/ and ask. Someone will know. I find it odd a dealer doesn't have the harness.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Here is a link that has the wiring harness you need to the O2 sensor : 

http://www.currentperformance.com/Accessories/wiring_acc.html


----------



## wilkinsonang (Jun 22, 2011)

blakeman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 1999 Chevy and the oxygen sensor wires on my engine harness have been ripped by some kind of road debris I drove over. I have been doing quite a bit of reading and have learned that the sensor wires actually provide a sealed path for clean reference air to get to the oxygen sensors (go figure).
> 
> ...


I found this link which offers oxygen sensor wiring for specific models. Just select the model to the left. Hope this helps.

Search oxygen sensor harness Chevrolet Auto Parts


----------

